# Forum



## g4m3rof1337

I am currently using Simple Machines Forum. I've looked into VBulletin, and Invision Board. I then came across PHPBB, does anyone have experience with it? Is it easy to install on an FTP, and customize and stuff?


What else can you recommend for a forum?



Thanks.


----------



## quagmondo23

I know people that have used PHPBB. They don't really have experience with that sort of stuff but say its easy to set up and run.


----------



## Tayl

I've used PHPBB on most, if not all of the website projects I have worked on over the years. It does exactly what it says on the tin. If you aren't looking at paying a small fortune for a license to use vBulletin, then PHPBB is quite a good free alternative. It isn't difficult to setup, it isn't hard at all to manage and it's very easy to configure. The website offers some great tutorials and advice when setting up and configuring your boards and their own support forum is great should you wish to install any mods, updates, additions or if you have any problems with it etc. 

Highly recommend PHPBB if you want a free forum setup.


----------



## TrainTrackHack

phpBB is popular but it just seems bloated and unnecessarily big... I absolutely love Vanilla and FluxBB, both free and really easy & simple (but on the downside may not have all the bells and whistles you're looking for). MyBB is also nice IMO, haven't used it a lot but it feels lighter than phpBB and has just about every feature/setting I can think of.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

hackapelite said:


> phpBB is popular but it just seems bloated and unnecessarily big... I absolutely love Vanilla and FluxBB, both free and really easy & simple (but on the downside may not have all the bells and whistles you're looking for). MyBB is also nice IMO, haven't used it a lot but it feels lighter than phpBB and has just about every feature/setting I can think of.



Yes, definitely go with MyBB. I've used phpBB3 and SMF, but MyBB is the best I've tried and I use it on my forum. I can't recommend it enough. Give it a try.
www.mybb.com


----------



## sshaggy

Digging up a 3 years old post??


----------



## ian

sshaggy said:


> Digging up a 3 years old post??



quite often a spammer brings up an old post, and a regular member replies, after the spam is deleted.
That is what happened here and in a lot of posts.
If you see a regular member appear to dig up an old thread, 9 times out of 10, it was a spammer that resurrected the thread.


----------



## Tayl

Indeed. I'm nearly 100% sure there was a post less than a few days old before mine (normally a requirement of mine in order for me to post within a thread).


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Nostalgia


----------



## johnb35

Tayl said:


> Indeed. I'm nearly 100% sure there was a post less than a few days old before mine (normally a requirement of mine in order for me to post within a thread).



There was indeed a post made before you that had a porn link in their sig that got banned by me.  So no harm done.


----------

